# JD 300 industrial loader



## erickegger (Jul 28, 2013)

My wife has decided I need a tractor loader with capacilty to lift 1500+ LB round hay bales. 
A local friend/repair shop took a JD industrial Loader (yellow version of JD 1020 farm tractor with heavy front end) that needs a new reverser.
Would the JD 300 have capacity for big round bales?
What would such a tractor be worth pending condition?
Thanks for help
Eggs


----------

